
BestBuy will sell Nexus S for $529 Unlocked (or $199 w/ 2 year contract) - yan
http://www.bby.com/2010/12/06/best-buy-mobile-partners-with-google-to-exclusively-launch-nexus-s-smart-phone/
======
shrikant
So buying it unlocked in the UK will work out to £200 more expensive?? Here's
where I ask if any HNer coming to London from the USA would be willing to
bring one down here :)

Is there something technically different with the phone that prevents this
arbitrage? What do they mean by " _optimized for T-Mobile’s network_ "?

~~~
RossM
This occurs far too often in my view and it's always coined on "exchange
rates". I'm not sure what sort of optimisations they could make other than
being preloaded with T-Mobiles network settings since it is supposed to be the
pure experience.

------
qeorge
Most interesting to me, it sounds like Best Buy will own the support role
instead of punting to Google like T-Mobile did with the N1.

------
dasil003
And how much for their "extended warranty"?

~~~
pyre
What I'm wondering is if you can still get an unlocked phone for $199 if you
sign up for the plan. It would be more attractive to know that you can still
walk away from the plan with a phone you can use elsewhere.

~~~
rscott
Elsewhere geographically, sure. But you'll still be stuck with a contract
early termination fee.

~~~
pyre
True, but if you have to move for whatever reason that just becomes a cost of
the move. It would be a shame to have to get a new phone on the other end of
the move (in addition to the early termination fee) if you've got one that
works perfectly fine now, no?

------
pavs
technically shouldn't you be able to unlock it and use it on any network?

~~~
ars
Sure, but that doesn't get you out of the contract.

~~~
newt
Well, don't buy it with a contract then.

~~~
ars
It's only locked in the first place if you buy it with a contract.

